# Your Tell-Tale Weight Gain Signs



## biggirlluvher (May 1, 2017)

What are the first things that happen to you that tell you you've gained weight?


----------



## loopytheone (May 1, 2017)

The waistband of trousers digging in underneath my belly when I sit is definitely one, along with my boobs spilling over my bra cups. Also, more jiggling in general.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 1, 2017)

Cloths fitting different is a big one. I can usually feel it in the areas that I've gained too. Like my skin feels different for a time after it happens. It doesn't last long, but it's a sign for me.


----------



## Tracii (May 1, 2017)

I can tell on the inner arm pit. 
The inner thigh is another area.


----------



## traceg (May 2, 2017)

My belly playing peek a boo from the bottom of my shirts always is a tell tale sign:blush:


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 2, 2017)

traceg said:


> My belly playing peek a boo from the bottom of my shirts always is a tell tale sign:blush:



Is that happening more often to you now?


----------



## Tracii (May 2, 2017)

I think a belly that peeks out from under a shirt is super hot. *giggle*.


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 2, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I think a belly that peeks out from under a shirt is super hot. *giggle*.



I think so too. I wish it was something I could see much more often.


----------



## Tracii (May 2, 2017)

I love it on guys and girls its just something erotic to me.
It makes me want to put my hands up their shirt and play with their belly.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 2, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I think a belly that peeks out from under a shirt is super hot. *giggle*.


I totally agree!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 3, 2017)

I tend to gain in the hips first,after that all over.


----------



## traceg (May 3, 2017)

Well im glad you two ladies approve


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 3, 2017)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I tend to gain in the hips first,after that all over.


I'm the same way, hips and legs, then everywhere else!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 3, 2017)

traceg said:


> Well im glad you two ladies approve


Definitely approve


----------



## traceg (May 3, 2017)

Well thats a great place for it too start ladies


----------



## traceg (May 3, 2017)

Lol there needs to be more of you ladies out there


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 3, 2017)

So two isn't enough for you


----------



## traceg (May 3, 2017)

Lol 1 would be enough but you ladies are so far away


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 3, 2017)

Oh well, too bad then lol!


----------



## traceg (May 3, 2017)

Lol it certainly is, im gonna have to move lol


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 3, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I think a belly that peeks out from under a shirt is super hot. *giggle*.




I would say on women definitely, on men? Not so much., the guy just wouldn't look together

I also love the shrt or dress so tight you can see the belly button indent on a chubby belly. 

My tell-tale sign is alway my clothes. The just fit so different even with a slight weight gain.


----------



## Tracii (May 3, 2017)

Belly button indent is sexy LOL I never looked at how to word that but yeah I agree.


----------



## nitewriter (May 4, 2017)

When I get on my talking scale and it says...One Person at a Time!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 4, 2017)

nitewriter said:


> When I get on my talking scale and it says...One Person at a Time!


lol! Nice one!


----------



## finallyfat (May 5, 2017)

Sensing my double chin filling out when I look down. Very pleasant feeling.

Side mooters increase rubbing my inner arms, themselves fatter. I'm getting very bouncy mooters.

Plumpening ass bouncing/heaving slightly as I move. So fat feeling!

Waistband/belt discomfort now to the point that I need to undo them when seated.

Need to give a wiggle and a jump now when doing up my pants. 

Every little fat cue increases my urge for more.


----------



## Nofbar (May 6, 2017)

Sometimes when I'm in a growth spurt, I can feel a burning sensation on my belly... then I see new stretch marks.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 11, 2017)

finallyfat said:


> Sensing my double chin filling out when I look down. Very pleasant feeling.


I've noticed my chin has gotten bigger over the last few months. Not really more of a double chin than I already had, just bigger and more pronounced. Cheeks also, my sunglasses press against them more now


----------



## traceg (May 11, 2017)

Well chubby cheeks are cute!


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 11, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I've noticed my chin has gotten bigger over the last few months. Not really more of a double chin than I already had, just bigger and more pronounced. Cheeks also, my sunglasses press against them more now



This is absolutely true.


----------



## Tad (May 11, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I've noticed my chin has gotten bigger over the last few months. Not really more of a double chin than I already had, just bigger and more pronounced. Cheeks also, my sunglasses press against them more now



That is one that I've hit -- when I find oily spots on my glasses lenses from my cheeks :doh:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 12, 2017)

traceg said:


> Well chubby cheeks are cute!


I totally agree!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 12, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> This is absolutely true.


Is it that obvious?


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 12, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Is it that obvious?



Mmmhmmmm *poke*


----------



## traceg (May 12, 2017)

Well may just a little amyjo lol


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 31, 2017)

Nofbar said:


> Sometimes when I'm in a growth spurt, I can feel a burning sensation on my belly... then I see new stretch marks.



You have actually felt the stretch marks develop on your body?! Wow! That never happened to me. I only discovered I had them way later on.


----------



## Fatp69 (Jun 21, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I think a belly that peeks out from under a shirt is super hot. *giggle*.


Truer words have never been said!


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 14, 2017)

A real sign lately has been the feeling of my double chin creasing and bulging when I move my head around. It's a weird sensation, it didn't feel that way before I hit 300. And I'm starting to get chubby feet, the tops of my feet are forming a little crease between foot and ankle when I flex them up, like when I'm walking up the stairs.

I can feel my lower belly resting on my thighs when I sit, and it smacks into them when I walk up stairs. The wobble and sway of my belly is also much more pronounced since it has started to hang a little. (Well, it is when I wear loose clothes. Most of my jeans and capris are now pretty tight and hold everything in.)

Starting to waddle a little if I don't pay attention to how I walk.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 14, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> I'm starting to get chubby feet, the tops of my feet are forming a little crease between foot and ankle when I flex them up, like when I'm walking up the stairs.


 
Chubby feet are so cute!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 14, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Chubby feet are so cute!




I know right?


----------



## Tracii (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a thing for girls feet*giggle* so yeah chubby feet are too cute.


----------



## Tad (Jul 14, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Chubby feet are so cute!



Chubby feet in fancy sandals (where you can see the slight bulge in each opening) just slay me.


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 15, 2017)

Wow, I never knew so many people liked chubby feet!



Tad said:


> Chubby feet in fancy sandals (where you can see the slight bulge in each opening) just slay me.



I actually tried on sandals like that the other day. Gladiator sandals with many thin straps, they were a little small so there was lots of bulging going on. Alas, they were rather uncomfortable so I didn't buy them. They definitely showed off my foot chub though!


----------



## traceg (Feb 20, 2018)

Just recently went to bend over to tie up my shoes and found it just not possible anymore lol


----------



## finallyfat (Feb 20, 2018)

My towel doesn't surround me now. I have to take extra sweeps with it to get the backs of my arms and sides.

Yes, my wonderful chin roll. More chin's than a Hong Kong phone book.

That blankety feeling of my thickening suit of fat comfortably swelling around me. My food blanket.

My laptop position is now my knees/thighs top. I still have a lap but much less of it.

I never look sloppy any more because tucking my shirts in and wearing tightening pants makes me feel so fat! No sweats/caftans for me- I want to feel and see my fat working. 

View attachment feb182018b.jpg


----------



## extra_m13 (Feb 22, 2018)

it is... yeah it is always the clothes, particularly the belly, but the belly i can also feel it and see it on the mirror or when im eating, stuffed and then not stuffed and seeing that the belly has just grown. rounder, heavier of course. definitely a sign of weight gain. every person is different, legs, hips, arms, chest.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Feb 25, 2018)

plushkitty said:


> Wow, I never knew so many people liked chubby feet!
> 
> I actually tried on sandals like that the other day. Gladiator sandals with many thin straps, they were a little small so there was lots of bulging going on. Alas, they were rather uncomfortable so I didn't buy them. They definitely showed off my foot chub though!



I could develop a thing for ssbbw feet. I found it kinda hot when I found out a ssbbw I know wears sandals that happen to be the same size as my size 12.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Feb 25, 2018)

traceg said:


> My belly playing peek a boo from the bottom of my shirts always is a tell tale sign:blush:



I experienced the belly peekaboo for the first time yesterday. I have a T-shirt that I knew was tight when I bought it but did so anyway. I'm not too sure if it was the washing, drying, my gaining or all of the above but it is way too small on me now. My belly was peaking out from under it all day. I got a little self-concious about it since I was at work. I had to try pulling it down especially if I got up from my desk.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Mar 2, 2018)

Clothes fitting is definitely a sign. My skin also gets itchy. I was told its because its stretching.


----------



## Buttonboy (Mar 6, 2018)

The way my clothes fit. I can tell Ive packed on lbs when my slacks are harder to button, and when I have to suck it in just to barely hit the first notch on my belt buckle!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Mar 7, 2018)

When you see a pic of yourself standing with others and you thought you were sucking your belly in, and the pic looks like you actually are pushing it out as far as it can go.


----------



## Buttonboy (Mar 7, 2018)

Don’t suck in that stomach. Let tour big belly hang out in pride lol


----------



## Fat Molly (Mar 20, 2018)

I bang into things more often after a growth spurt (ow!) 

results in increased likelihood of knocking things over with my butt / brushing things with my butt 

it's incredibly erotic but also annoying as hell


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 24, 2018)

Definitely clothing, and given my pattern, around the middle especially. I've always liked my shirts loose, and have worn large since high school; well, that size is now getting noticeably snug. Also, my 40" jeans, loose to the point of slowly sliding down my hips any time except immediately after a washing (when the individual threads all tighten and temporarily shrink them), digging into the underside of my gut when I sit down.

Mm, also, the day I tried on new size 36 shorts and could barely close them, then measured my waist and found out I was up to 40" and that the size 36 jeans I'd been wearing for a while simply stretched with the slow growth...


----------



## op user (Apr 7, 2018)

I put it here because I don't know where else to put it. 

I wanted to buy for hopefully my future partner three pair of panties (there were an offer on Marks & Spencer 3 for the price of two on thongs, panties etc). I had checked her size but I am not sure if it were 16 or 18. We are relaxed enough to ask her she said 18 maybe 20. I bought three pairs size 18 (UK) and they fit nicely but we hope she would need some size 20 soon - I told her I would call Mrs. 20. I am happy.


----------

